
Erkanoplans last resting place - jacquesm
https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Kaspiysk.&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=50.111473,101.865234&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Russian+Federation,+Republic+of+Dagestan,+Kaspiysk&t=h&ll=42.881546,47.656637&spn=0.002854,0.006217&z=18
======
jacquesm
In case anybody feels like visiting. And this is what it looks like inside:
[http://englishrussia.com/2010/09/05/ekranoplan-the-inside-
vi...](http://englishrussia.com/2010/09/05/ekranoplan-the-inside-view/)

